# Moving vertical lines



## zigroxi (Aug 8, 2014)

Please help, not sure what I am doing wrong.







I recently changed light sources. About 75% of the time I get these funky horizontal or vertical lines. They actually move really slowly on the camera screen kinda like taking video on an old tv.

I went back to our old light setup & they went away.

I really need the new setup to work, because it's so much better & less editing when it works.

Anything I can do to fix is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 9, 2014)

What are your old and new lighting set-ups?

Camera make & model?  

Settings used?


----------



## zigroxi (Aug 9, 2014)

Old setup: multiple incandescent bulbs 5600k set around a light tent. Takes forever to minimize the shadows & all pics required touch up.

New setup; 3 cfl 6500k in soft boxes 2 on each side & one on top. I'm very Happy with results except for these lines!

I use multiple cameras, iphone for shadow & placement testing & a canon DSLR for final pics. Both show these lines.

Its like the camera sensor is picking up light waves or something, maybe everything is too close...

Here is a better example, I knocked the brightness down so the lines are more visible.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 9, 2014)

My guess, fluctuations as current affects fluorescents


----------



## zigroxi (Aug 9, 2014)

Unfortunately the canon is being borrowed by My parents. I'll get it back tomorrow.

But I tried a light shield on the iphone as someone mentioned & the lines basically disappeared.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Aug 10, 2014)

This sounds like lens flare but it doesn't llok the part.. Perhaps its some odd UV or IR lens flare? Are your lights turned towards the camera at all? if so pointing them away may help


----------



## zigroxi (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes, the lights are set all around the item & a small amount of angle faced the camera. As I was trying to minimize shadows as much as possible & the table was awkward.

It was the issue, I re-did the setup & changed tables so I could get proper angles. Now the lines are gone & I am much happier with the results.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm glad I could help.

It does look much better and the shadows are still not there so excellent. I hope you shoot another image though. That last one has some pretty strong highlights on the bottom and the metal on the one before it is much prettier to look at. I do like the background in the most recent image though. Now that you have the problem solved you'll be able to play around a lot with the way the light reflects off the metal. Have fun!!

Ps. if you do need to have a light facing towards the camera a good way to rid yourself of the flare is to put a black "card" or cloth in front of the light so that it castes a shadow onto the camera. This way no direct light spills through the lens but you can get some good backlighting.


----------



## zigroxi (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you for the tips I will try it next time. 

I have learned shooting jewelry is difficult as the natural shininess & polish leads to highlights or reflections somewhere on the piece.

I can't name how many times after the fact I notice reflection of the lights or camera or the color of my shirt on the piece. That's when I get the photo editing software out to fix it.

This was our best shot today.




It will be a week before I can get dome more play time with the new lights.

Thank you once again!


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Aug 11, 2014)

I suppose you have tried higher shutter speeds to see if that helps with the banding.

John.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Aug 11, 2014)

Thats a good shot!! check out some guides to shooting metal and glass online!! They should be a huge boon to your time spent in the studio.


----------



## zigroxi (Aug 11, 2014)

Yup that's the next problem to solve.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Aug 11, 2014)

And post the images youve made when youre done!


----------

